# What would you put in your 1st aid kit?



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

If you had a run Supply Room what would you want? and Why?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

New-Skin Liquid Bandage | Walgreens


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

CPR mask


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Well, a bunch of stuff, I want to go back old school in some ways, Iodine, mercherochrome (sp) some Hydro perox, maybe some quick clot


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Can I put a doctor in it?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Aspirin....pain relief, good to help thin the blood in case of heart attack or stroke. Crushed up and applied directly to a cut may help clotting. Epinephrine in case of anaphylactic shock Surgical tape to bandages in place. Sharpe scissors and a scalpel to cut what is necessary plus all of the above mentioned things. Varrious bandages, turiquiets, bandaids. Ice pack (smack it to activate) Benadryl for allergies, itching, rash.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While their is a possibility that you could supply a real doctor, I stick with supplies YOU know how to use, based on your knowledge or the knowledge of someone in your group.


----------



## Angelofdeath1986 (Aug 21, 2014)

Band aid gauze,hydrogen peroxide


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

In addition to everything mentioned, add Tampons (sterile and small), they are great for stopping bleeding if your nose is broken or plugging gun shot wounds and keeping them clean. They are also great for draining larger body wounds.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Fabric bandages/band aids, Hibiclens, Neosporin, Sterile eye wash, peroxide, various antibiotics, steroid packs, hydrocortisone, benadryl, pain killers, scalpels in case an actual professional was on board  surgical masks.... too much to include, I could go on forever


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I was out in the country recently..had a good time. a little too good because i forgot to spray my legs and feet with chigger and tick deterent..now my legs and feet look like i have chicken pox ^^. I bought some calamine plus spray and it works wonders. These are chigger bites. thankfully no ticks. anyways heres what I would include in my first aid kit.

1. gauze
2. pure 100% alochol
3. calamine plus spray
4. quick clot
5. sutures 
6. ibuprofen...something stronger if you have it 
7. duct tape/surgical tape
8. super glue
9. allergy meds
10. burn cream
11. eye flush liquid tears
12. amoxicillin 500 mg tabs
13. tweezers 
14. scalpel set 
15. surgical scissors 
16. snake bite sucker
17. powdered Gatorade for electrolytes if u need them in a hurry
18. little mirror


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Not a Urinal Cake


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Aed and pixie sticks are the first two that come to mind. Morophine and cocaine are the next two.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will said:


> Aed and pixie sticks are the first two that come to mind. Morophine and cocaine are the next two.


Somehow I knew Will would recommend this.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

http://www.spencersonline.com/mobile/product/inflatable-wife/

Finally, a low-maintenance partner for a stress free, easy life! She's totally silent, wastes no time, spends no money, leaves the toilet seat always up, won't crash your car, is totally faithful and even floats. What more do we need to say? Just get this gal and inflate: she's the perfect mate! 39" High when inflated. Air Pump not included


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

James m said:


> Inflatable Wife
> 
> Finally, a low-maintenance partner for a stress free, easy life! She's totally silent, wastes no time, spends no money, leaves the toilet seat always up, won't crash your car, is totally faithful and even floats. What more do we need to say? Just get this gal and inflate: she's the perfect mate! 39" High when inflated. Air Pump not included


Somehow, I knew James m would recommend this!:-o


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Lmfao. 
My woman just left me because we have different plans for the future. 
But on a side note I did see a cute blonde while waiting in traffic. She was driving a red four door jeep with the top down. I hope I see her around town again.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey don't knock till you try it. Pixie sticks will stop a nosebleed with just one or two sticks. Couple more and you have a clotting agent you can eat or make juice out of.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> Not a Urinal Cake


I'll send you one, then you can piss on obama too!


----------

